# Central Line under ultrasound guidance



## cbooker (Apr 12, 2010)

When performing an insertion of non-tunneled centrally inserted central venous catheter (36556) under ultrasound guidance who may bill for the ultrasound guidance.  Can a general surgeon bill for this or is this for the radiologist only?


----------



## lovetocode (Apr 13, 2010)

I code for anesthesia and if our doctors/nurses place the line, then we bill for it with 76937 with a modifier 26.  I would assume if your doctor places it, then he can charge for it, but I am not an expert.


----------



## rgrimes (Apr 13, 2010)

Our general surgeons bill for 76937-26 in addition to placement of central line.


----------

